# California Zephyr Trip report



## Steve4031

In February, I got the railroad jones again and just had to do it. A quick check of Amtrak's website, a good one way fare on American, and good rate at the Courtyard in San Francisco allowed me to put it together.

Sunday, March 16.

I caught a cab from my place on Chicago''s north side to Ohare so I could catch my flight to San Francisco. The flight was scheduled to depart at 3:20 p.m. I arrived Ohare at 1:45 and found a good Pasta restaurant in Terminal 3, where my American Airlines flight would depart from. The spaghetti was delicious. I arrived at the gate, and checked in with the agent. I had printed my boarding pass earlier in the morning, but I always check at the gate. I had no checked luggage, so I was ready to rock and roll. The agent offered me a chance to give up my seat, gain a voucher, and catch the 6:30 pm flight. I declined. I overheard later that the flight was oversold, and out of curiosity, I call ed reservations. There were no seats on the later flight either. Then the flight was delayed an hour because the original plane had mechanical problems, and they had to find another one. They did, and we left about an hour late. No big deal

On the plane, the service was exceptional. Yeah, I was stuck in 31F at the back next to the engine, but the stewardess allowed me to move to an empty aisle seat in a row that was set aside for the crew. The same courtesy was extended to some other passenger for the other row of crew seats. This was an A+ move on the part of the flight attendants. I had room to spread out and use my laptop to watch a football game. Love apple and their Itunes store. I had bought a replay of a college football game to watch on this flight. I settled in. Ordered a coke, then some chips and another coke. At the end of the 3rd quarter, the attendant came by and asked if I wanted anything before landing. Landing? damn, I had just killed a 4 hr 45 flight like it was nothing. In the end, I was extremely pleased with American Airlines.

At SFO I walked of with my carry on luggage and used the airport transit to get to the BART station. Then I rode to Montgomery street, and walked for blocks to my hotel. It was south of Market Street. I was given a room on the 17th floor with a view of the bay bridge. Cool. I was feeling jet laggy and tired so gave up my grand plan of a cable car ride.

The next morning, I got up, and showered. The restaurant staff was attentive, and I quickly had an Omlette bacon and toast with coffee. Right on schedule, caught a cab to the ferry building, and was ready to began my trip. IMHO this is the best place to catch the Amtrak buses because there is a ticket office that is staffed. You can ask questions, and I saw signs for checked luggage. I assume that this service is offered here. I did not ask. I was allowed to board an earlier bus, and we traveled over to EMY. During the 30 minute wait, I observed several trains pass through the station. Rail travel is alive and well in California, land of the car.

The Zephyr came in a few minutes late, and we boarded. I was in room 7 of the 632 car witch was behind the transition sleeper at the front of the train. The roomettes (standard rooms) were at the front of the car, and I was on the left hand side. Reggie, was the attendant. He efficiently explained the room features, and then explained that the upstairs bathroom was for light duty, and downstairs was for heavy duty business. Upon reflection, I got a better understanding of this when I remembered that his room was next to the bathroom. Reggie must have a sensitive nose.

\

We departed EMY about 10 minutes late, and lost another 10 minutes on the way to Martinez due to slow running. Reggie delievered a bag breakfast which consisted of a chocalate croissant, yogurt, fruit. It was not exciting. I was greatful I had eaten at the Courtyard. I programmed my new scanner (lost the old one somehow) and looked at at views of the bay. It was sunny with no clouds. A perfect day.

Before Sacramento, Wade, the LSA from the diner came through to take lunch reservations. I opted for 12:00 reservation so that I could eat lunch as we started to climb over DonnerUP pass. Near Colfax, I made my way to the lounge so that I could dart into the dinner when my reservation was called. I planned to sit on the right side since this was where the best scenery was before emigrant gap. After emigrant gap, I was return to my room which was on the left side to catch th rest of the scenery. My plan worked to perfection.

For lunch I had the obligatory cheeseburger, which was average at best. The chicken wings, which I cheerfully paid for, were delicious . Service was polite and relatively efficient. The waiter on our end of the car had a boom box playing a house music CD. The music was low, and did not bother me. But it was a strange soundtrack for the climb up to donner pass. The boom box and house music disappeared until later in the trip. But no more house music.

After reaching a certain elevation, the ground was covered in snow. This was change in pace since I had not worn my jacket since leaving Chicago.

We maintained the 20 minute delay through Truckee, and then made up the time into Reno. Left Sparks on time, and entered the Nevada desert. I pulled out my Laptop and did some work. Strangely, I felt i was more productive on the train. I took the 6 pm reservation, and was seated as we arrived Winnemucca.

I enjoyed this dinner. The other guy at the table was a railfan, and complained vigorously about air travel. But some of his train experiences were interesting. The Nevada desert was the main event. The buttes and distant mountain ranges were covered in snow, and with the setting sun, and varying brown colors of the desert, capped of a fabulous view. The flat Iron steak struggled to keep up with the scenery. The A1 steak sauce got the assist. I enjoyed the ice cream for desert.

Reggie was available to put my bed down when I was ready for it. This was one of his strengths. I could have done it, but it was nice that I never had to look for him to get the bed put up or down.

UP must be making progress on its track work, because we were almost an hour early into Salt Lake City. Also, we had no freight train issues either. I woke up in Salt Lake, showered, and then turned on the lap top to find wireless access. Got lucky and sent off an email.

We continued our on time run all the way to Denver. The scenery was magnificent as usual. On this trip, I saw more deer and antelope than normal. also saw an Eagle. Somebody else saw a moose. The conductor hung out in the lounge, and the engineer would radio the conductor whenever he saw wildlife. Then the conductor would tell us where to look. This was very classy service, and enhanced the ride.

I timed dinner perfectly. I had the 5:30 reservation which was called just after we excited the Moffat tunnel. Again I had the steak which was mediocre, but with the scenery it was a wonderful meal. This was my favorite meal of the trip. The lady across from me was fine conversationalist, and her presence enhanced the meal.

The last day of the trip was non eventful. We ran on time across Iowa and IL and were 30 minutes early into Chicago. Overall, a very pleasant trip on the Zephyr. This is rail travel at its efficient best.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

What was mediocre about the steak? I found it delcious, and I'm hard to please.


----------



## trainfan

Thanks for the report, I had Reggie last year on the westbound Cz! I have had the steaks several times the last

couple of years and have found you have a50/50 chance of areally good one or a average one.I have had both!!

Trainfan


----------



## JayPea

Thanks for the report. I won't have enough AGR points to do this until next year, but I'm already kicking around a Seattle-Sacramento trip on the Starlight, then over to Chicago on the Zephyr. I took the Zephyr westbound from Chicago to Reno four years ago and want to take the eastbound journey sometime, this time over Donner Pass. Good reports like yours help me to make up my mind!


----------



## MrFSS

Great report - makes me want to go, again. And, my flat iron steak wasn't good on the SWC trip I had last month.


----------



## AlanB

MrFSS said:


> And, my flat iron steak wasn't good on the SWC trip I had last month.


Maybe Amtrak needs to start cooking these steaks on the grill instead of a flat iron. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve4031

This was my first flat iron, but I suspect that the cook and quality of the meat contributed to the fact that it was mediocre. The cheeseburgers were a little off too, but the french toast at Breakfast was good, as was the chicken wings. I know these guys work under tough conditions, so overall, the dining car would have gotten at B plus.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

The flat iron is a pretty decent piece of meat. Both Audrey and I had the steak and we both thought they were delicious- and its really rare when I ask for rare and get rare.


----------



## opaque

Thanks for your trip report, I'm going the opposite direction in under a month!


----------



## Steve4031

opaque said:


> Thanks for your trip report, I'm going the opposite direction in under a month!



Lounge Car, right side, after leaving Denver. Most scenic part of the route. Enjoy.

I don't know what happened with the flat iron. I was glad to see steak back on the menu and was tired for the country fried steak. I will try it again in the future. However, I may have spoiled my self with steaks by eating at the Texas Road house restaurant.


----------



## greatcats

Glad you enjoyed your trip. When I left San Francisco to return to Arizona in November, nobody opened up the Ferry Building station. They heard about that one. Hopefully, if my plans are OK'd by my boss ( a delicate matter still up in the air ) I will be travelling from Williams Jct., AZ to New York City and back from Washington, leaving May 3. He doen's want to grant me two weeks vacation. If I have to shorten this trip east into one week and fly, I will be ticked off, for damn sure.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Thanks for a great trip report. We enjoyed our westbound trip on the CZ in January. Lots of snow and great service. Our steaks were on both ends of the spectrum. Mine was great, my wife's mediocre. Mine tender, hers tough. I have had the steaks four times on different trips and mine have always been good, first bad one for my wife. Now if we can just hold out until May for the next trip to CA on the SWC. Loving Amtrak.


----------



## Cascadia

Thanks for the report Steve, I really enjoyed reading it. I especially liked the part where the engineer was spotting wildlife and passing it along to the passengers through the conductor, that's cool.

I would really like to take a trip on the Zephyr within the next year or so. I keep trying to rack up AGR miles to help with part of it.


----------



## Steve4031

Cascadia said:


> Thanks for the report Steve, I really enjoyed reading it. I especially liked the part where the engineer was spotting wildlife and passing it along to the passengers through the conductor, that's cool.
> I would really like to take a trip on the Zephyr within the next year or so. I keep trying to rack up AGR miles to help with part of it.



Keep on working on it, but if you travel off season you can get some good deals. Also, don't forget about Southwest airlines one way, and the train the other way.


----------



## RailFanLNK

Steve, was it Reggie Howard your sleeper attendent? Tall African-American in his mid 40's-early 50's? He's the best! If it was Reggie Howard, he is in Zephyr: Tracking An American Dream.


----------



## Steve4031

rail rookie said:


> Steve, was it Reggie Howard your sleeper attendent? Tall African-American in his mid 40's-early 50's? He's the best! If it was Reggie Howard, he is in Zephyr: Tracking An American Dream.



Might have been. I don't recall getting his last name, but he was an excellent attendant. The description and age rage fit. He was always available at the right times. The most distinctive thing about him was that he is the only attendant that requested passengers to use the lower level bath rooms for #2. His request was presented in a very professional manner, and understandable given that his room is next to the bathroom.


----------



## RailFanLNK

Thats Reggie!!!! He did the exact same thing with us. He reminds me of "Linc" from the Mod Squad. Very quiet, respectful but "don't mess with him" type. He was the best sleeper attendent I have had. My girlfriends daughters loved him. He to, told us about #2 downstairs. Personally, I like that better anyway.

Al


----------



## MrFSS

rail rookie said:


> Thats Reggie!!!! He did the exact same thing with us. He reminds me of "Linc" from the Mod Squad. Very quiet, respectful but "don't mess with him" type. He was the best sleeper attendent I have had. My girlfriends daughters loved him. He to, told us about #2 downstairs. Personally, I like that better anyway.
> Al


But what about the poor people downstairs in those rooms???


----------



## Steve4031

I got busted coming into Glenwood Springs. 

I came back from the diner and did not want to miss any of the Canyon. The bathroom was on the left . . . no sign of Reggie . . . so in I went. When I came out he was standing right there. I got a polite reminder, and I said "My fault". I gave him a 20 dollar tip later on.


----------



## printman2000

Steve4031 said:


> I got busted coming into Glenwood Springs.
> I came back from the diner and did not want to miss any of the Canyon. The bathroom was on the left . . . no sign of Reggie . . . so in I went. When I came out he was standing right there. I got a polite reminder, and I said "My fault". I gave him a 20 dollar tip later on.


Okay, if he wants to tell you that at the beginning of the trip, fine. But to stand there and "remind you"? That seems a little over the top to me. It is a bathroom with a toilet. There are no signs, no policies, just HIS preference. Would not fly with me.


----------



## PRR 60

printman2000 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got busted coming into Glenwood Springs.
> I came back from the diner and did not want to miss any of the Canyon. The bathroom was on the left . . . no sign of Reggie . . . so in I went. When I came out he was standing right there. I got a polite reminder, and I said "My fault". I gave him a 20 dollar tip later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if he wants to tell you that at the beginning of the trip, fine. But to stand there and "remind you"? That seems a little over the top to me. It is a bathroom with a toilet. There are no signs, no policies, just HIS preference. Would not fly with me.
Click to expand...

I agree. Who is he to tell a passenger what their lavatory habits should be? That would be worthy of a note to Amtrak HQ and he could kiss his bribe, er tip goodbye.


----------



## Steve4031

PRR 60 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got busted coming into Glenwood Springs.
> I came back from the diner and did not want to miss any of the Canyon. The bathroom was on the left . . . no sign of Reggie . . . so in I went. When I came out he was standing right there. I got a polite reminder, and I said "My fault". I gave him a 20 dollar tip later on.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if he wants to tell you that at the beginning of the trip, fine. But to stand there and "remind you"? That seems a little over the top to me. It is a bathroom with a toilet. There are no signs, no policies, just HIS preference. Would not fly with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Who is he to tell a passenger what their lavatory habits should be? That would be worthy of a note to Amtrak HQ and he could kiss his bribe, er tip goodbye.
Click to expand...


He was actually very polite about it, and handled the situation as well as possible. I think the timing was such that he came by just as I was coming out. I don't think he was trying to be overbearing. It was a fine line, but he did everything else perfectly , and the trip was fine. If his attitude had been agressive and scolding in nature, I would have made it a point visit the upstairs bathroom at every opportunity.

I would rather have Reggie as an attendant than someone who is non existant, or someone who makes a good show at the beginning and end of trip, but does nothing in between. His performance excelled in the little things such as being available to put the bed up exactly when i wanted it up. It seemed like if I started to think . . . it would be nice to get the bed put down . . . Reggie would be passing by within the next 2 minutes and would cheerfully put it down. It was the same each morning of the trip too. I don't know how he does it, but he is choosing to be available to do this for all passengers, and this means that he is putting for a consistant effort from the beginning to the end of the trip. Additional, I caught him on the backside of his round trip from Chicago. So he was performing at a top level at the end of his trip. Many attendants do not do this. So please do not pick on this guy for the one issue. I was merely trying to describe a humorous part of my trip, and was definitely not trying to put him down in any manner. My tip was not a bribe, . . . it was for providing consistently excellent service for the entire trip.


----------



## andrea

Enjoyed your post. I've ridden Amtrak quite a bit over the years - two long-hauls and many short-hauls, between St Louis and Chicago and also between Philly and NYC. I have never had a bad experience on Amtrak. To me, customer service is what it's all about. They can't do anything about certain situations (being late, some equipment problems that you just have to deal with, etc...) but great customer service makes these things just another part of a fun trip. Most Amtrak trips I have been on have been on time. The two long-hauls that I was on had great food. The first long haul, the CZ from Galesburg IL to Emeryville, was absolutely wonderful - the Amtrak staff were all fun, very efficient, friendly, even those in the stations. Grade A ++++ service.

During my second long haul, the SWC from Kansas City to LA, my sleeping car attendant wasn't quite as efficient; one night I put my own bed down because I couldn't find her - but I don't mind - and anyway, she apologized the next morning without my having to say anything, and she asked me ahead of time what time I would like my bed put down. And she was there to do it at the requested time. She was VERY friendly, talkative, and as a person traveling alone, I enjoy meeting and talking with others on the train. Grade A service. The train was almost 5 hours late coming in to LA, but it was due to flooding along the way in Kansas, and I thought they handled the customer service part of that issue very professionally. Several passengers were scheduled to meet some kind of connection in Williams AZ for the Grand Canyon and the car attendant seemed very knowledgeable and able to help them deal with the situation.

All my short hauls were very efficient, nearly on time, and staff very friendly and helpful when help was needed (which was rare).

I am going on a much longer long-haul trip the last week of May and first week of June - Amtrak Lincoln service from home (St. Louis) to Chicago, the CZ west all the way from start in Chicago to end in Emeryville, then Amtrak Thruway to San Francisco Ferry Building, Amtrak Thruway from San Francisco to Santa Barbara CA, Amtrak Pacific Surfliner from Santa Barbara to Oceanside CA to see family for a few days. Then returning from Oceanside CA to LA via the Pacific Surfliner, and LA to Kansas City MO on the SWC, and Amtrak's MO service from KC to St. Louis (home).

I have been saving for a long time for this trip, and was lucky enough to have a deluxe bedroom on the CZ this time. Last time I had an economy roomette. On the SWC, currently I have an economy roomette; I'm afraid the funds just weren't enough to afford a deluxe bedroom coming back.

I have also flown quite a bit (albeit awhile back). The ONLY airline I have ever flown with that has anything approaching decent customer service is Southwest. On the other two airlines I used to fly, American Airlines, and (back when it was still the major employer in St. Louis) the former TWA, my experiences with their customer service were uniformly poor. I would take Amtrak's customer service, on good days or bad, anytime over having to deal with those uncaring people at AA and their poor idea of customer service. I love Amtrak!!


----------



## GG-1

Aloha Steve

Was this The guy




IHe was the atendent some years ago on M East bound Zephyr trip/

Mahalo for the report

Eric


----------



## Rail Freak

Steve4031 said:


> In February, I got the railroad jones again and just had to do it. A quick check of Amtrak's website, a good one way fare on American, and good rate at the Courtyard in San Francisco allowed me to put it together.
> Sunday, March 16.
> 
> I caught a cab from my place on Chicago''s north side to Ohare so I could catch my flight to San Francisco. The flight was scheduled to depart at 3:20 p.m. I arrived Ohare at 1:45 and found a good Pasta restaurant in Terminal 3, where my American Airlines flight would depart from. The spaghetti was delicious. I arrived at the gate, and checked in with the agent. I had printed my boarding pass earlier in the morning, but I always check at the gate. I had no checked luggage, so I was ready to rock and roll. The agent offered me a chance to give up my seat, gain a voucher, and catch the 6:30 pm flight. I declined. I overheard later that the flight was oversold, and out of curiosity, I call ed reservations. There were no seats on the later flight either. Then the flight was delayed an hour because the original plane had mechanical problems, and they had to find another one. They did, and we left about an hour late. No big deal
> 
> On the plane, the service was exceptional. Yeah, I was stuck in 31F at the back next to the engine, but the stewardess allowed me to move to an empty aisle seat in a row that was set aside for the crew. The same courtesy was extended to some other passenger for the other row of crew seats. This was an A+ move on the part of the flight attendants. I had room to spread out and use my laptop to watch a football game. Love apple and their Itunes store. I had bought a replay of a college football game to watch on this flight. I settled in. Ordered a coke, then some chips and another coke. At the end of the 3rd quarter, the attendant came by and asked if I wanted anything before landing. Landing? damn, I had just killed a 4 hr 45 flight like it was nothing. In the end, I was extremely pleased with American Airlines.
> 
> At SFO I walked of with my carry on luggage and used the airport transit to get to the BART station. Then I rode to Montgomery street, and walked for blocks to my hotel. It was south of Market Street. I was given a room on the 17th floor with a view of the bay bridge. Cool. I was feeling jet laggy and tired so gave up my grand plan of a cable car ride.
> 
> The next morning, I got up, and showered. The restaurant staff was attentive, and I quickly had an Omlette bacon and toast with coffee. Right on schedule, caught a cab to the ferry building, and was ready to began my trip. IMHO this is the best place to catch the Amtrak buses because there is a ticket office that is staffed. You can ask questions, and I saw signs for checked luggage. I assume that this service is offered here. I did not ask. I was allowed to board an earlier bus, and we traveled over to EMY. During the 30 minute wait, I observed several trains pass through the station. Rail travel is alive and well in California, land of the car.
> 
> The Zephyr came in a few minutes late, and we boarded. I was in room 7 of the 632 car witch was behind the transition sleeper at the front of the train. The roomettes (standard rooms) were at the front of the car, and I was on the left hand side. Reggie, was the attendant. He efficiently explained the room features, and then explained that the upstairs bathroom was for light duty, and downstairs was for heavy duty business. Upon reflection, I got a better understanding of this when I remembered that his room was next to the bathroom. Reggie must have a sensitive nose.
> 
> \
> 
> We departed EMY about 10 minutes late, and lost another 10 minutes on the way to Martinez due to slow running. Reggie delievered a bag breakfast which consisted of a chocalate croissant, yogurt, fruit. It was not exciting. I was greatful I had eaten at the Courtyard. I programmed my new scanner (lost the old one somehow) and looked at at views of the bay. It was sunny with no clouds. A perfect day.
> 
> Before Sacramento, Wade, the LSA from the diner came through to take lunch reservations. I opted for 12:00 reservation so that I could eat lunch as we started to climb over DonnerUP pass. Near Colfax, I made my way to the lounge so that I could dart into the dinner when my reservation was called. I planned to sit on the right side since this was where the best scenery was before emigrant gap. After emigrant gap, I was return to my room which was on the left side to catch th rest of the scenery. My plan worked to perfection.
> 
> For lunch I had the obligatory cheeseburger, which was average at best. The chicken wings, which I cheerfully paid for, were delicious . Service was polite and relatively efficient. The waiter on our end of the car had a boom box playing a house music CD. The music was low, and did not bother me. But it was a strange soundtrack for the climb up to donner pass. The boom box and house music disappeared until later in the trip. But no more house music.
> 
> After reaching a certain elevation, the ground was covered in snow. This was change in pace since I had not worn my jacket since leaving Chicago.
> 
> We maintained the 20 minute delay through Truckee, and then made up the time into Reno. Left Sparks on time, and entered the Nevada desert. I pulled out my Laptop and did some work. Strangely, I felt i was more productive on the train. I took the 6 pm reservation, and was seated as we arrived Winnemucca.
> 
> I enjoyed this dinner. The other guy at the table was a railfan, and complained vigorously about air travel. But some of his train experiences were interesting. The Nevada desert was the main event. The buttes and distant mountain ranges were covered in snow, and with the setting sun, and varying brown colors of the desert, capped of a fabulous view. The flat Iron steak struggled to keep up with the scenery. The A1 steak sauce got the assist. I enjoyed the ice cream for desert.
> 
> Reggie was available to put my bed down when I was ready for it. This was one of his strengths. I could have done it, but it was nice that I never had to look for him to get the bed put up or down.
> 
> UP must be making progress on its track work, because we were almost an hour early into Salt Lake City. Also, we had no freight train issues either. I woke up in Salt Lake, showered, and then turned on the lap top to find wireless access. Got lucky and sent off an email.
> 
> We continued our on time run all the way to Denver. The scenery was magnificent as usual. On this trip, I saw more deer and antelope than normal. also saw an Eagle. Somebody else saw a moose. The conductor hung out in the lounge, and the engineer would radio the conductor whenever he saw wildlife. Then the conductor would tell us where to look. This was very classy service, and enhanced the ride.
> 
> I timed dinner perfectly. I had the 5:30 reservation which was called just after we excited the Moffat tunnel. Again I had the steak which was mediocre, but with the scenery it was a wonderful meal. This was my favorite meal of the trip. The lady across from me was fine conversationalist, and her presence enhanced the meal.
> 
> The last day of the trip was non eventful. We ran on time across Iowa and IL and were 30 minutes early into Chicago. Overall, a very pleasant trip on the Zephyr. This is rail travel at its efficient best.


Where's a good sight for CZ photos?


----------



## the_traveler

Rail Freak said:


> Where's a good sight for CZ photos?


Do you mean from the train? If so, IMHO I would say almost anywhere between Grand Junction, CO and Denver (eastbound). (Especially between Fraser/Winter Park and Denver - but eastbound it _may_ be dark - depending on the time of the year.)


----------



## RailFanLNK

Pretty much everything from DEN to GJT. Especially Glenwood Canyon. I have a amatuer photo of Glenwood Canyon that was so good, my girlfriend enlarged it and had it framed. Its on living room wall at home. You can't even tell it was taken on a moving train. No glass, glare, blur etc. It also gets good as you near the Sierra Nevada's. Near Truckee CA if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rail Freak

rail rookie said:


> Pretty much everything from DEN to GJT. Especially Glenwood Canyon. I have a amatuer photo of Glenwood Canyon that was so good, my girlfriend enlarged it and had it framed. Its on living room wall at home. You can't even tell it was taken on a moving train. No glass, glare, blur etc. It also gets good as you near the Sierra Nevada's. Near Truckee CA if I remember correctly.


Thanx,

I have a digital camera, should I place camera against window?


----------



## MrFSS

Rail Freak said:


> Thanx,I have a digital camera, should I place camera against window?


If you are seeing reflections, yes - get as close to the window as possible. Also, if your camera has manual settings strive for a fast shutter speed, no less than 1/250 second and even 1/500 of a second if you can. As you race by things, you need the fast shutter to keep from having blur. Also, if you have the means to increase the ISO that will help with the faster shutter speed. If the camera just has some simple settings, perhaps it has one for action shots - use that one when the train is moving quickly. DON'T use flash against the window. All you'll get is a reflection and it could harm your sensor in the camera.


----------



## Rail Freak

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx,I have a digital camera, should I place camera against window?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are seeing reflections, yes - get as close to the window as possible. Also, if your camera has manual settings strive for a fast shutter speed, no less than 1/250 second and even 1/500 of a second if you can. As you race by things, you need the fast shutter to keep from having blur. Also, if you have the means to increase the ISO that will help with the faster shutter speed. If the camera just has some simple settings, perhaps it has one for action shots - use that one when the train is moving quickly. DON'T use flash against the window. All you'll get is a reflection and it could harm your sensor in the camera.
Click to expand...

Here we go, just as I'm getting ready to retire, I find so many things I don't know didly squat about!!! The camera has a video mode with sound. I caught myself cussing at the Grand Canyon last year,lol! Nikon Cool Pix 4100, 4.0 megapixel???


----------



## MrFSS

Rail Freak said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx,I have a digital camera, should I place camera against window?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are seeing reflections, yes - get as close to the window as possible. Also, if your camera has manual settings strive for a fast shutter speed, no less than 1/250 second and even 1/500 of a second if you can. As you race by things, you need the fast shutter to keep from having blur. Also, if you have the means to increase the ISO that will help with the faster shutter speed. If the camera just has some simple settings, perhaps it has one for action shots - use that one when the train is moving quickly. DON'T use flash against the window. All you'll get is a reflection and it could harm your sensor in the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go, just as I'm getting ready to retire, I find so many things I don't know didly squat about!!! The camera has a video mode with sound. I caught myself cussing at the Grand Canyon last year,lol! Nikon Cool Pix 4100, 4.0 megapixel???
Click to expand...

The specs for that camera say:

_*Shooting modes: *__*Auto, Scene Assistance (Portrait, Landscape, Sports, Night portrait),*_
​

_*Scene (Party/Indoor, Beach/Snow, Sunset, Fireworks show, Night landscape,*_
​

_*Close up, Museum, Dusk/Dawn, Copy, Back light, Panorama assist),*_
​
_*Blur detection, Date imprint, Date counter, Digital*_


I would use the sports setting on the train for the higher shutter speed. If you can try it while riding as a passenger in a car you can get an idea if it will work or not.
​


----------



## Steve4031

GG-1 said:


> Aloha Steve
> Was this The guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHe was the atendent some years ago on M East bound Zephyr trip/
> 
> Mahalo for the report
> 
> Eric


Aloha back LOL

I think it was. He was a great attendant.

And yes, any place west of Denver is great for taking photos on the Zephyr. If you can look out the back window of the last car, you could get some great shots too.


----------



## opaque

Of course these recomendations do actually rely on you getting to go through the bloody Rockies!!

I've just got to San Francisco on the CZ and we were diverted through Wyoming thus missing the whole journey through the Rockies betwwen Denver and Salt Lake city. Not very happy about that seeing as it was the main reason for going on the CZ!

Train broke down in tunnel so diverted but we were waiting in Denver for nearly 3 hours after being told that.

As for photos I'd say take photos at an angle to the window and also try and block out any light sources (shut curtains, turn off or away laptops) so you get as few reflections as possible.


----------



## Rail Freak

opaque said:


> Of course these recomendations do actually rely on you getting to go through the bloody Rockies!!
> I've just got to San Francisco on the CZ and we were diverted through Wyoming thus missing the whole journey through the Rockies betwwen Denver and Salt Lake city. Not very happy about that seeing as it was the main reason for going on the CZ!
> 
> Train broke down in tunnel so diverted but we were waiting in Denver for nearly 3 hours after being told that.
> 
> As for photos I'd say take photos at an angle to the window and also try and block out any light sources (shut curtains, turn off or away laptops) so you get as few reflections as possible.


So, why were you diverted, because your train broke down?


----------



## opaque

Nope, a freight train had broken down/derailed/crashed* in the Moffat tunnel ahead of us by the time we'd gone into Denver.

They said over the tannoy that it was likely to take 4 hours to clear so we were going to going through Wyoming instead and anybody wanting to go to any of the stops between Denver and Salt Lake City had to get off and then go into buses.

But we were waiting for nearly 3 hours for a UP engine to take us the different route.

Now if it was a derailment and not just a train broken down that needs to be pushed/pulled in/out thats fair enough, it's not going to get sorted quickly but considering how long we waited anyway (and were also late getting into SLC in the end as well) maybe it would have been better for us to stay there and not inconvienience so many customers?

*Depends on what version you might have heard from different people on the train (conductor/porter/other conductors/customers who phoned friends who phoned Amtrak and were told different things)


----------

